# Good UK Based BMW Mini Forums



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Anyone know of any good UK BMW Mini forums? 
Been looking at these and was looking for a good forum to find out more information on these.
Thanks,
Alex


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

Mini2.com was my regular forum when I owned one.


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

mini2 got taken over and is now fairly dead but lots of info if you search, 

totalmini.com formed after mini2 got taken over

minitorque.com for serious mods, not family friendly though


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Your no gettin a Mini man ffs!!!


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Your no gettin a Mini man ffs!!!


Its a replacement for the 2nd car. The main car will still be a man's car lol!!
Alex


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

New mini Scotland mate or total mini.com


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I used to use totalmini.com when we had our R56 JCW

Found them quite a friendly and helpful bunch :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Totalmini is good, but some people do moan that is over moderated. Minitorque is quite the opposite but I wouldn't sign up unless you are going to seriously modify your MINI and follow their trends. 

What do you want to know about them? I'm sure a few of us on here who have owned them in the past can fill you in?


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

The_Weasel said:


> mini2 got taken over and is now fairly dead but lots of info if you search,
> 
> totalmini.com formed after mini2 got taken over
> 
> minitorque.com for serious mods, not family friendly though


I use them all to some degree, but not a heavy poster


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

woodybeefcake said:


> Totalmini is good, but some people do moan that is over moderated. Minitorque is quite the opposite but I wouldn't sign up unless you are going to seriously modify your MINI and follow their trends.
> 
> What do you want to know about them? I'm sure a few of us on here who have owned them in the past can fill you in?


Just looking for general information at the moment and things to look out for when looking at Mini's. I have spotted a nice 58 plate Mini Cooper S with 41K at Douglas Park and it looks like a good example (going for 11,995 is that good?)
Would love to buy new but since its a 2nd car I don't really mind but would like to have certain things (Chilli Pack) Also quite liking the new Coupe and DP have a nice Orange one that they are discounting heavily at the moment.
Alex


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Why not lease something instead of paying 12 k on a second car, the payments will be about the same as the depreciation


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

alx_chung said:


> Just looking for general information at the moment and things to look out for when looking at Mini's. I have spotted a nice 58 plate Mini Cooper S with 41K at Douglas Park and it looks like a good example (going for 11,995 is that good?)
> Would love to buy new but since its a 2nd car I don't really mind but would like to have certain things (Chilli Pack) Also quite liking the new Coupe and DP have a nice Orange one that they are discounting heavily at the moment.
> Alex


I had an R50 so know more about those than the R56. bUt I do know with the second gen Cooper S, you might want to get a warranty. There are a few people who've owned them who had engines go bang. One guy I used to be friends with had an S that spat a piston out the back of the block!

I'm not syaing don't get one, they are fantastic cars. I'd also check the cluctch condition, another of my friends just paid a small fortune (around £600) for a new one after hers went. That was at mates rates too, you have to take a lot of the car apart to get them.

Price wise £12k for a 3 year old S? I've just bough a 12 reg delivery mileage Abarth 500 for less! Have you considered one of those?

This one is a 57 so a year older but at £9k on a private sale;
http://www.totalmini.com/forum/125-minis-sale/29480-2007-57-bmw-cherished-r56-mini-cooper-s.html

The burnt orange MINI's look awesome. Personally I don't like the coupe but whatever floats yoru boat! :thumb:


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

woodybeefcake said:


> I'm not syaing don't get one, they are fantastic cars. I'd also check the cluctch condition, another of my friends just paid a small fortune (around £600) for a new one after hers went. That was at mates rates too, you have to take a lot of the car apart to get them.


Ouch she has been had. 

a random link to show price difference
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MINI-CLUT...e:Mini|Cars+Type:Cooper+S&hash=item3a7639f536


----------



## Ritchi (Jan 11, 2011)

minitorque.com is a great forum. I ended up spending thousands on my wifes MCS R53 after reading up on what you can achieve from that engine.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

eatcustard said:


> Ouch she has been had.
> 
> a random link to show price difference
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MINI-CLUT...e:Mini|Cars+Type:Cooper+S&hash=item3a7639f536


That price is *from* £275. She has a R56 MCS converted at the dealership to a John Cooper Works specification. Plus she lives near Chester not London :thumb:


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the help guys! The Abarth is another option that I have been looking at. They seem to hold their value too!
Yes, I am just looking for general information, any potential traps and things like running costs etc!
Alex


----------

